# [SOLVED] Age Of Mythology Gold Edition cant connect via LAN



## twenty4seven

Myself and a friend have both got AOM. we want to connect via LAN to play against each other. We connect up, when i host a game it doesnt show up on hs screen. and if he hosts a game the same happens for me.
anyone know how to resolve this? 

im running Windows 7 64 bit, and he is running XP 32bit on a Mac.
we both have the same version of AOM and the ethernet cable is fine (i use it all day to connect to the internet)

I dont know whether its worth mentioning-but i can connect to other online games through Steam with no issues.


----------



## Ooudestomp

*Re: Age Of Mythology Gold Edition cant connect via LAN*

Where did you get the game form?


----------



## twenty4seven

*Re: Age Of Mythology Gold Edition cant connect via LAN*

we both bought the game ages ago, not sure where from exactly. so me and my friend both have the discs. I was wondering if there was somthing stupid i have been over looking when trying to play on LAN. My mate says he has played the game on LAN with others before so we are not sure why it isnt working now.


----------



## Ooudestomp

*Re: Age Of Mythology Gold Edition cant connect via LAN*

I am ALWAYS having this problem. Are you both using the same copy, with the same product key?


----------



## twenty4seven

*Re: Age Of Mythology Gold Edition cant connect via LAN*

this is solved, i had another game that was refusing to work via LAN which now works so i did the same fix to AOM  
it was just an IP issue


----------

